# Any free drum programs out there?



## Gmork (Jun 11, 2015)

im hoping to find a free drum program for PC. doesnt have to be anything fancy. its not like im using it for an album or anything. i just want to make simple drum tracks for rough song ideas without spending anything if possible. i would love to have ez drummer/superior/steven slate drums or something but i dont need all of that and cant afford it anyway. thanks for any suggestions folks


----------



## Fraz666 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hydrogen!
Hydrogen | advanced drum machine for GNU/Linux


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jun 20, 2015)

MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument
I'm using for scratch tracks on my album, and it's a VERY usable sound.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 12, 2015)

this one sounds pretty good, and is also free!
Beta Edition | Bluenoise Plugins


----------



## Aymara (Dec 20, 2015)

One of the best free ones is Sennheiser DrumMic'A ... though it contains only one drum set, it comes with tons of beats of all genres ... search Youtube for reviews.


----------



## drumwerks (Aug 17, 2017)

If you need drum sounds, we give away 500 MB of acoustic drum samples when joining our mailing list. That page is:

http://www.drumwerks.com/free-drum-samples/

Included in there is a "lite" version of our flagship metal kit: http://www.drumwerks.com/drum-samples/metal-drum-samples-bay-area-1/

There are two other lite kits, as well as a couple of full sample sets for kick and snare drums.

If you REALLY don't want to join the mailing list, let us know and I can PM you the direct download link.


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 22, 2017)

+1 for MT Power Drumkit for me


----------



## smokiekouki (Sep 22, 2017)

VacantPlanet said:


> MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument
> I'm using for scratch tracks on my album, and it's a VERY usable sound.


Wow, definitely downloading this when I get home.


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Guys . I have a question because I'd love to start playing drums, but i have no idea where to start ( besides buying new drumms) .


----------



## bostjan (Mar 1, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> Hi Guys . I have a question because I'd love to start playing drums, but i have no idea where to start ( besides buying new drumms) .


Do you know anyone who plays drums?
If so, hang with them and try to get some information.
I started by hanging around with a drummer. Then I took lessons and learned a bunch of rudiments, and went through the book "A Funky Primer".
It mostly depends on where you want to go first. Do you want to play rock songs for a band? Then I'd start with the basics, like how to hold a stick and how to hit a drum and a cymbal properly, then work on patterns with bass and snare and try to work hihats in as a backbeat, then get more advanced patterns once you're bored with the basics.


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 1, 2018)

that;s the problem. I don't have anyone who play drums. I want to start from basics. I never hold sticks in my hand , but I want to give it a shot


----------



## Aymara (Mar 1, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> I never hold sticks in my hand , but I want to give it a shot



First step, buy some sticks and play Rock songs on a pillow by simulating, what the drummer plays on hi-hat and snare. That's how I started at the age of 11. 4 years later, I sat at a drum set for the first time 

Next step ... enter a music shop and tell them, you want to buy drums ... that's the chance for a first real experience.

Or try this in the meantime 



Take your time and enjoy the journey.


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 1, 2018)

I saw this video. This guy is awesome. I have seen this video so many times. I was thinking about that. It's good idea to start  Its sounds really good


----------



## Aymara (Mar 1, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> I saw this video. This guy is awesome. I have seen this video so many times. I was thinking about that. It's good idea to start  Its sounds really good



It's a good start for your arm technique, which is the first step. Next step is adding simple bass drum techniques. Hand / foot coordination is not easy in the beginning. Over time you need to learn to move arms and feet complete independently from each other.

PS: But for a complete rookie ... the first own sticks will be soooo great. But start with a pillow ... your neighbours will love you


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 1, 2018)

that will be the hardestr part work with foot. Its really hard to synchronize hands with even one foot. I have tried (ages ago) on Band hero


----------



## Aymara (Mar 1, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> that will be the hardestr part work with foot.



When talking about detailed foot work, yes, but first thing is keeping beats simple and train on timing. You need to be like a human drum machine, precise. When your timing is consistant, you can start with more complex beats.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 1, 2018)

I think the first drum beat I tried to tackle was "Who Made Who" by AC/DC. If you can hold a drumstick and you can tap your foot, then you can get the bass and snare pattern down in a minute flat. Bass - Snare - Bass - Snare. Just like a clock going tick - tock - tick - tock. Bass - Snare - Bass - Snare all in rhythm. It's called a "fake beat" and it's in a lot of songs. It's in more songs than any other beat. The tricky part, though, for me, was adding in the hihat going chick - a - chick - a - chick - a - chick - a. Harder hits "chick" and softer hits "a" on the hihat, while you are holding the hihats closed with your foot. Chick - a - chick - a - chick - a - chick - a , like a heart beating. But your goal is to do both at the same time....

chick+bass - a - chick+snare - a - chick+bass - a - chick+snare - a ...repeat and repeat and repeat. Until you've got it and then keep repeating it until you want to bash your head into the snare, then don't, and instead take a break.


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 1, 2018)

I will keep trying I will start with something simple and we will see. Thank you guys for your tips. I hope it will work for me. I really want to do this


----------



## Aymara (Mar 1, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> I really want to do this



Get your first sticks and enjoy the journey ... the motivation is already there 

Regarding sticks choice it would help, if you have a shop near you, where you can try, which size feels best in your hands.


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 2, 2018)

thank you I will get back to you soon to ask what about first real drums set


----------



## Aymara (Mar 2, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> what about first real drums set



In the meantime visit drummer forums. Those guys are more up to date, than an old ex-drummer, who became a bedroom producer and plays 7-string 

I myself started with a used Sonor set.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 2, 2018)

Sickboy said:


> thank you I will get back to you soon to ask what about first real drums set


IMO, at the low end of the price spectrum, you're mainly paying for fixtures. A bad cheap set will have shoddy fixtures for everything, but a good cheap set will have good hardware. I think you really can't go wrong with any long-lived major brands there - Pearl, Tama, even SP. But I'd stay away from anything ultra-budget, like First Act or anything with an unrecognizable name. I've always loved DW hardware - really great stuff, but it's quite expensive compared to the cheap stuff. But, to start out, you probably want a shell pack, a kick pedal, a drum throne, a snare stand, a hihat stand, and then either two boom stands or a boom stand and a straight cymbal stand. Then, probably a pair of decent hihats, a crash, and a ride. I really hate crash/rides, because what you get is really neither a crash nor a ride, it's too heavy to be a crash with too long a decay and it's too low pitched and wobbly to make a good ride. I'd try to spend a little more on the hihats and the kick pedal and hihat stand, if you can, since those are things you'll be using a lot.

My first set was a Pearl 5 piece Export. They are a little more mid-priced by today's standards, but, at the time, it was pretty close to the cheapest you could get. I got my son an Sound Percussion 4-piece set when he was little, and it's held up for more than ten years, even though the set was only like $150 with cymbals, hardware, and even sticks included. The cymbals are all broken now, and most of the hardware is toast, though. You can always replace stuff as you get more experienced.


----------



## Sickboy (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you bostjan I will think about that. I have a sponsor, so I'm not worry about money  
That will be a gift from my parents.


----------



## skmanga (Mar 6, 2018)

VacantPlanet said:


> MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument
> I'm using for scratch tracks on my album, and it's a VERY usable sound.



Can you make your own patterns using the vst?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 6, 2018)

skmanga said:


> Can you make your own patterns using the vst?


Yes.


----------



## skmanga (Mar 6, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Yes.



I just got MT Power Drum and loaded the VST into reaper.
Not sure where to go to make my own drum patterns/loops, ill have to do some research!


----------



## bostjan (Mar 6, 2018)

Skip to 6 minutes


----------



## skmanga (Mar 6, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Skip to 6 minutes




That was a huge help man, thank you!

My goal is to be able to record a full band minus vocals by myself, using any instruments and gear I may have lying around and using digital software to make up for the rest!
Using Reaper and MT Power Drum has me well on my way, I love how simple it is to lay down a solid good sounding groove and be able to jam and record to it.
Being able to edit the grooves and even make my own is even more awesome! Using their grooves and loops as a foundation I can be creative and get my own ideas down quickly.

Now I've just got to find some good sounding guitar and bass VST's and im all set 
I've been debating setting up my Eleven rack as my primary interface, but I've read it works best with Pro tools and the version that my eleven rack came with is 8.0LE...
It's so old I've never bothered installing it... and from the research I have done, in 2018 there are ZERO options to upgrade even at a discounted price.
I am stuck buying a fresh copy of pro tools, so I am just gonna stick to Reaper for now lol
I'll eventually have to buy a new/used recording interface if I don't end up using my eleven rack, my audiobox usb is well on its way out..


----------



## Aymara (Mar 6, 2018)

Another option is using a drum VST, that comes with MIDI tracks.

An example is the free Sennheiser Drum Mic'A, I mentioned before, where you can drag and drop a MIDI beat into a Reaper track and then edit it to your liking.

That's much easier for those, who are not good at drums.


----------

